# shocking



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

did it again today, and after five minutes, almost wanted another one. 

Trimming around a switch my blade hit the hot terminal. Both hands got a real good buzz.

After the initial rush wore off, found myself wanting to go back for more. Maybe I should try 220 next time.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> did it again today, and after five minutes, almost wanted another one.
> 
> Trimming around a switch my blade hit the hot terminal. Both hands got a real good buzz.
> 
> After the initial rush wore off, found myself wanting to go back for more. Maybe I should try 220 next time.


Get your "buzz" from the Bruins instead! After all, hockey is here!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bill be careful that can be your new drug of choice. Nothing like getting belted from 110, 220 is pretty cool just work yourself up to it first so it isn't such a shock to your system.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

as mud would say






















shocking


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Make the Switch to JOLT JUICE, it Connects !


(shoulda worked for Madison Ave)


----------

